# 1st leg of the Ottawa valley triple crown



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys 
Just a reminder that sunday Feb.7 is the 1st leg of the OVTC in Petawawa at the south side community centre.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day Murray,

Charles, Larry and I will be there. The weather looks good so the drive up from Ottawa should be a breeze. Hope you have a great turn out.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*classes*

Murray can you advise us if the classes are the same as last year ??? or could you list ALL the classes by category thanks, Might make it will have to talk to others???? Will definitely make the trad shoot for sure Its an annual event...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Classes*

They are posted in the Oaa book Ted
I don't have it but i can post it tommorow when i get home

Tinker


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Ted
the Petawwa club will run all the classes on sunday,
As far as the triple crown portion I was told there are men's and women's compound ,mens and womens trad,and they have added a hunter compound 12" stabilizer or less and screw in points.(I think I got it right)
Bring a selection of your bows on sunday as we have a few people that may be interested.
Thanks Murray


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks Murray appreciate the info .. glad to see a hunter class for the average guy... will try to make it, still up in the air though...


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

It is a shame that the Eastern Ontario Clubs could not get together to co-ordinate dates.

*Rockland Field Archers is also holding their fist tournament of 2010 on Sunday Feb 7. At L'Escale High School in Rockland ( Same location as always)*

Many Ottawa area archers would shoot both tournaments if not scheduled on the same date.
Archers planning on shooting a tournament Sunday are being split rather than having a larger turnout for both clubs if they were not scheduled on the same weekend?

With fewer clubs in existance (Buckingham gone, Border Bow Gone) this issue needs to be resolved. I think we all want to shoot as many tournaments as possible so moving one tournament a week earlier or later makes sense?

I hope next year someone can pick up the phone and get this co-ordinated so we all can shoot both tournaments.

Thanks,
David


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

After reading the OAA book and realizing how many conflicts there are in the
Eastern Ontario area alone I thought the same thing about co-ordinating 
the clubs so there isn't 2 shoots on the same day/weekend and then no 
other shoots for 2+ weeks especially in the winter. I am willing to try to do
this around august this summer. I will post here for dates and try to contact
people for next year.
Brian


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Seaway Challenge*

This was the main reason why the seaway Challenge was formed
this will be its fourth year and the numbers of people are larger than ever
We had 150 registered shooters for the 6 shoots (only need to shoot 3 to qualify) Not to mention the additional shooters that weren't shooting the seaway.




shootndabigstik said:


> It is a shame that the Eastern Ontario Clubs could not get together to co-ordinate dates.
> 
> *Rockland Field Archers is also holding their fist tournament of 2010 on Sunday Feb 7. At L'Escale High School in Rockland ( Same location as always)*
> 
> ...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Guy's:
Just a reminder that some of you are trying to attract shooters from the east.
And some of us are trying to help support you by driving long distance.
However you need to pay attention to some of the Quecec clubs.
They have there shoots posted well in advance of the O.A.A. books release.
We also try and support them as well,and I think it would be prudent to include some of them when looking at dates.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*About time*

Brian if you need a hand I`ll put some time in on this with ya... We should try to contact Quebec as well because things like the hoyt shoot which gets about 300 hundred shooters per day ran at the same as the 3d nationals last year in Amos pq.. We used to get together with the PQ clubs around Ottawa and Ont as well and have a sit down and pick dates not to conflict.. biggest problem is booking the schools or venues that far in advance.. as school boards are anal about such things.. Glad to help though... I`m sure if we design a calender and e-mail it to all the clubs to fill in and they e-mail it back we can update and re e-mail it out with a contact name and #supplied by them then this will also help the OAA as well setting their dates .. I agree with crk some times 3 shoots on 1 weekend then none for 2-3 weeks ..


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Ted and Charles,
All I was trying to suggest was that a little co-ordination would allow all of us to participate in a shoot every weekend rather than have nothing for 2-3 wks.
We all want to get to as many events as possible,
Hope to see some of you at Rockland on Sunday,

Thanks,
David


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Agreed!
Some of us go through 3D withdrawals with no shoots to keep us placid.
Though I'm not sure who.
Cheers Charles


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I was thinking Quebec as well:embara: just forgot to mention it
Because there are some shoots in Quebec I would like to attend
and alot of time there is conflicts with other shoots.
Brian


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

I would like to thank all of you who shot on the weekend in Petawawa,a good time was held by all .Thanks to all.
We are trying to come up with a plan for next year to run a 2 day tournament about the same time to replace the 3 individual club shoots.Any suggestions to attact more shooters and to make it a annual event everyone can look forward to.
Murray


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Great shoot as always guy's.Nice to see a good number of young shooters come out.They are the future.As for next year Murry I was thinking nice looking girls in short shorts serving cocktails.Throw in a massage with that and I'll show up twice.
Cheers Charles :cocktail:


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I can make that happen Charles,But the entry fee will be $200 per shooter and no need to bring your bow.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Crk*

didn't you want that at the Napanee indoor too
if thats what happens it may be a very expensive 3d season but very enjoyable.

i'll only be able to go to a couple before the wife hears about it too and then Jacks life would become very dull

LOL


----------

